# does any one bee keep??



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i was given a bee hive yesterday, i know nothing of them.
ust owndering any one know's how to start one off or where to buy the bee's?.


----------



## AspendaleFarm (Feb 25, 2011)

Google "bee supplies" along with your state's name (or a nearby state if you're not too far from a border) and you'll come across a bunch of suppliers. That's how I found one close enough to me to pick the bees up. If you have them shipped to you it's quite expensive.


----------

